# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  làm bàn cờ vua bằng java !!!

## hongquang014

hiện mình đang có ý định viết 1 game cờ vua bằng java nhưng có 1 vài vấn đề nên mong các bạn giúp đỡ : 
1) làm server client mình giải quyết bằng socket
2) vẽ bàn cờ : không biết dùng hàm hay phương thức nào để vẽ
3) thiết lập quy tắc cho các quân cờ : dùng thuật toán,vòng lặp và câu lệnh if else

trên đó là những vấn đề mình liệt kê ra ko biết có đúng không,mong các bạn chia sẻ thêm kinh nghiệm............

----------

